# Drivers stations installed



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Ok, here they are...
My drivers stations installed... with a fuse box...
Now I have to stand the whole track on it's side
to cut the wires to the proper length and make them neat.
I also need to wire in a set of jumpers and maybe even wire in the brakes...
Scott


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

They look good.


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Nice job, with a clean look. :thumbsup:


----------

